# T3 dose timing



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi guys,

if taking 75-100mcg of T3 would you take all in one go at brekkie or split AM / PM? Or is it totally irrelevant?

Thanks in advance for your views


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

The Iron said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> if taking 75-100mcg of T3 would you take all in one go at brekkie or split AM / PM? Or is it totally irrelevant?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your views


At that dose I would split am/pm.

What are you running with the T3 mate ?


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Not touching the T3 yet, its in the bag for a good few weeks time.

Running prop / tren mate.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm just starting a cycle and running T3 along with Tren and Sust.

T3 on its own will strip the muscle from you as well as the fat so I'm told.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes it will do mate at a high dose, its not fussy what it burns.

I think you can run 12.5mcg or something without gear to help up protein turnover from what i've read.

Done research jsut wanted some real life opinions on if people split dose or not.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i am using it in my next course too, the last time i used it i took it all at once and it worked ok, be interesting to know if splitting the dose is better though


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

hows it compare to clen Kezz?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i found it better, although i my appetite went through the roof for some reason


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

cool cheers mate. Keeping it in bag, dont need it yet at my BF. Once im down to 10% i'll whack it in if things start slowing.


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

Would you take your t3s/t4s on an empty stomach before cardio??? id be hesitant to, prefer to take them with a meal

what yas think??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there was an article in MD last year that showed better results with using T3 at night time over day time use


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

is it best to take the dose all at once paul??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dont see why not mate i do...


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice one cheers paul. Forgive my ignorance mate but where is the 'MD' site. Would love to read article.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/index.php?option=com_search&Itemid=99999999&searchword=T3+liothyronine&searchphrase=any&ordering=newest

maybe summat in here mate


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

awesome, ill route around. I love a new site to gander at, never come across that one before


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

jesus what a site, its full of stuff, cant beleive i;ve never heard of it. weeks of reading there cheers Kezz/PS


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

No probs


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

BUMP on this for PScarb and gang.

Was planning on using 100mcg ED but tbh i'm thinking this is over kill, would you get decent fat loss results off of 50mcg?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i was going to use 75mcg to start then up it to 100 after about 6 weeks


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Paul, have you ever heard of some one running 12.5mcg of T3? Or is that pointless?


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

fits said:


> Paul, have you ever heard of some one running 12.5mcg of T3? Or is that pointless?


I believe the dose you should use depends on your goals. If you are bulking you may just want to use 12.5mcg - 25mcg ed to increase your protein turnover rate and anabolism.

If you are cutting you would use a higher dose with a view to burning fat.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> I believe the dose you should use depends on your goals. If you are bulking you may just want to use 12.5mcg - 25mcg ed to increase your protein turnover rate and anabolism.
> 
> If you are cutting you would use a higher dose with a view to burning fat.


 I have been reading today on other forums about the small doses whilst bulking. Quite interesting.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry to bump and old thread Has there been any update as to the best time for dosing of T3 ie: split or morning or all @ night?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

laup said:


> Sorry to bump and old thread Has there been any update as to the best time for dosing of T3 ie: split or morning or all @ night?


On advice I trust I'm taking all of mine as soon as i wake up after measuring temperature with an in ear thermometer


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

fits said:


> I have been reading today on other forums about the small doses whilst bulking. Quite interesting.


Yes it works well


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

I currently have 20 x 100mcg tabs and now on second day Ive split some of them, I'm gonna do 1 week @ 50 then, 2 week @ 100 then 1 week @50


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Most do in the morning, I split mine, once in AM and then mid afternoon

I always take on empty stomach and leave it 30 mins before eating


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Most do in the morning, I split mine, once in AM and then mid afternoon
> 
> I always take on empty stomach and leave it 30 mins before eating


Why split,they are active for upto 1.5/2 days no point!?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Why split,they are active for upto 1.5/2 days no point!?


Can't remember the science behind it, I know the half life is like 2 days or so but I think it was Aus that said to split, was ages ago and can't remember why!

Sorry not much help, I know Pscarb does it this way too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Can't remember the science behind it, I know the half life is like 2 days or so but I think it was Aus that said to split, was ages ago and can't remember why!
> 
> Sorry not much help, I know Pscarb does it this way too


Aus said don't bother i thought?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Aus said don't bother i thought?


Not to me mate! I do find results(when I was cutting) better splitting it


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Take it straight upon waking on empty stomach with water only, then no food/coffee/stims for 30 mins after


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Not to me mate! I do find results(when I was cutting) better splitting it


No probs,he told Ben that -hence advice mentioned and ImO it is so but hay it is upto you.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

it make sense to take on an empty stomach but isn't split doses maybe down to if you are using 100mcg+ a day? Plus anyone feel hungry as **** on these?

Hasn't clen got a 36 hour HL also?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No probs,he told Ben that -hence advice mentioned and ImO it is so but hay it is upto you.


I used to do all in one go too mate, it's how they do it in the medical world too! But I genuinely got better results splitting it!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

laup said:


> it make sense to take on an empty stomach but isn't split doses maybe down to if you are using 100mcg+ a day? Plus anyone feel hungry as **** on these?


Only a lot lol


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I used to do all in one go too mate, it's how they do it in the medical world too! But I genuinely got better results splitting it!


I think i will split my pills and do 50 in morning and 50 lunch time tbh my man, Ill think ill prob do same with my clen also, when im back on it! breakfast and lunch pills hmm yummy.

Been reading about somewhere said T3 dosage is quite effective before bed? Anyone tried this?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I used to do all in one go too mate, it's how they do it in the medical world too! But I genuinely got better results splitting it!


I have seen you say that before,however medicaly it is impossible,however if you believe it be so and you have a placebo from that belief embrace it,it helps you,but it is not a medicle fact my friend.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

laup said:


> I think i will split my pills and do 50 in morning and 50 lunch time tbh my man, Ill think ill prob do same with my clean also, when im back on it! breakfast and lunch pills hmm yummy


It will do no harm at all


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I have seen you say that before,however medicaly it is impossible,however if you believe it be so and you have a placebo from that belief embrace it,it helps you,but it is not a medicle fact my friend.


LOL my results weren't placebo mate!

Btw you spelt medical wrong! :lol:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I want to try t3 but heard all kinds if bad about it

Clen i have done before, never shaked too much just p!ssed sweat of a night


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> I used to do all in one go too mate, it's how they do it in the medical world too! But I genuinely got better results splitting it!


Easy to overlook the finer details with a conclusion like that, so all in one go vs split, were you the same weight, bf, dieted exact to same cals/macros, expended same cals, trained same reps.sets.failures, no cheats/alcohol/stress....or did you just have things nailed better when you split your doses....?

Just saying///


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> LOL my results weren't placebo mate!
> 
> Btw you spelt medical wrong! :lol:


I was'nt being sarcastic or pickin a row,kinda thought i was being nice but hay,whatever,your wrong show me otherwise please?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I was'nt being sarcastic or pickin a row,kinda thought i was being nice but hay,whatever,your wrong show me otherwise please?


Sorry mate, I must of misunderstood. :beer:


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Calm down guys!

With such long half lives its seems logical it wouldn't make any difference taken split or all at once, but if u are taking high doses of meds and prone to side effects... to limit the sides its best to split them am i right?

I dont take 6 omega and cod liver tabs at once either


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Easy to overlook the finer details with a conclusion like that, so all in one go vs split, were you the same weight, bf, dieted exact to same cals/macros, expended same cals, trained same reps.sets.failures, no cheats/alcohol/stress....or did you just have things nailed better when you split your doses....?
> 
> Just saying///


Ffs where do I start.............Hmmmm I won't 

Where's Pscarb when you need him!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

HEY!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Sorry mate, I must of misunderstood. :beer:


All good,i am not inclined to 'tell'anyone what they think is wrong,i just offer 33years of being in this game,to help when i can,if guys listen that's cool,if they follow their own beliefs that's cool too,i have no axe to grind,be well mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

laup said:


> Calm down guys!
> 
> With such long half lives its seems logical it wouldn't make any difference taken split or all at once, but if u are taking high doses of meds and prone to side effects... to limit the sides its best to split them am i right?
> 
> I dont take 6 omega and cod liver tabs at once either


Because of the long half life,it will build up anyway?The correct way is by temp measurement,when you start,take temp every day for 5 writing it down,then start dose at 100 mcg,raising it every 5 days by 50mcg until your temp goes up by .5 deg or so.That is 'your'dose,so hold it or drop back by 50mcg.

Take it every morning at that dose until it drops back to start temp then cease completely,no taper.Within 2-3 weeks it will go back to base,that's it.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> All good,i am not inclined to 'tell'anyone what they think is wrong,i just offer 33years of being in this game,to help when i can,if guys listen that's cool,if they follow their own beliefs that's cool too,i have no axe to grind,be well mate.


I respect experience mate! I genuinely do, me being in a youngster at 27 I need all the advice I can get!

I hope Aus see's this thread as he definitely told me to split and he's better at explaining things


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I respect experience mate! I genuinely do, me being in a youngster at 27 I need all the advice I can get!
> 
> I hope Aus see's this thread as he definitely told me to split and he's better at explaining things


By the way Aus recommends the same protocol as i just did(i am poor old 48)bed for me now,as gotta look after me ol bones.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh just looking back ,now,Aus also recommends staying on a protocol of 2 on 2 off for a more sustained weight loss period,no split dose though.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/157566-t3-not-t3.html

serious read lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Was that Aus saying the same?!!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Best bit in that thread is when Aus is mistaken for the security guard at work :lol: :lol:


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

I take mine all in the morning as soon as I get up, I find that works best for me but then I have to use mine for medical reasons lol. I've tried all times of the day and at night but the morning seems to be the winner. I eat about an hour after taking it but not sure if it makes much difference.

I do up the dose occasionally but I end up feeling like poop.


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

aus said to split the dose

t3 has a long half life

as the active life is only (6 hours i think thats wat aus said best to split it anyway

isplit 150mcg 3 times anyhow


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

AL_KILLIYA said:


> aus said to split the dose
> 
> t3 has a long half life
> 
> ...


That's it, the active life, I couldnt remember

Thanks


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/171472-t3-half-life-im-fire-2.html

Read post 17 please. All who laughed and doubted splitting the dose! 

I knew I was right! :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/171472-t3-half-life-im-fire-2.html
> 
> Read post 17 please. All who laughed and doubted splitting the dose!
> 
> I knew I was right! :whistling:


That does indeed say so,however Ging Ben took advice from Aus on his dosing,very recently and i have only ever known it taken all at once(medicaly)in all my years and it works too,so :confused1:I have heard the Calcium debate before though,it fooks it up!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fwiw I'm following the protocol both aus and biglbs have set out for me in a different thread. Dose all at once, first thing on empty. Measuring temp in ear every day etc etc as lbs said.

Only a few days.in so too early to see results but i know a few who do it like this and a few that don't. Horses for courses I guess.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

did 100mcg today **** me the headache ive had, smashed loads of taurine in too no help


----------

